# Suffolk University Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/01/2021









Suffolk University is pleased to announce two career opportunities as Patrol Officers with the Police and Security Department! Are you looking to work with a team of service-oriented professionals dedicated to working in a vibrant and student-centered downtown Boston campus? Suffolk offers free tuition for employees and their dependent children as part of a generous benefits package. If you are looking to pursue your Bachelor's degree or Master's degree in Criminal Justice or in one of the many academic programs or help pay for your children's education while working at Suffolk this is the career opportunity for you! Check out Suffolk's website for more information.

Patrol Officers work in partnership with the Suffolk University community they serve to ensure a safe and secure environment, maintain order, protect students, faculty, staff, and guests, prevent crime, protect buildings and properties, reduce the fear of crime and improve the overall quality of life for the entire University community.

Primary/Principal Responsibilities
Provide emergency assistance, perform community relations and conflict resolution;
Enforce laws, secure crime scenes, investigate crimes, gather evidence, and take
statements in compliance with relevant statutory and constitutional legal requirements;
Enforce Suffolk University rules and regulations;
Issue criminal summonses, make arrests, and assist in the prosecution of law violations;
Issue parking tickets in accordance with laws, regulations, and University policies;
Prevent and deter crimes; Provide crime prevention tips and information to the
community;
Respond to calls for assistance, providing walking escorts to university buildings, banks,
MBTA stations, parking garages, or other locations as directed by a supervisor;
Secure buildings, turning off lights, closing windows, locking and unlocking doors;
Monitor CCTV at various locations;
Control access to residence halls;
Provide general information to the public, serve as a dispatcher for the police, security, and Suffolk buildingsas needed;
Administer first aid and CPR to the officers appropriate level of training;
Perform all I.D. functions as directed and needed;
Respond to alarms, maintain fire watch, and handle emergency evacuations;
Interior and exterior patrol of buildings and property by foot, bicycle, or vehicle;
Prepare and submit appropriate reports;
Provide creditable testimony in court, administrative hearings, and/or university
proceedings;
Report safety hazards and equipment failures;
Operate a department vehicle in emergency and non-emergency situations.
Perform other public safety, law enforcement, or community policing duties as required.
3. Requirements/Qualifications:
Must be at least 21 years of age;
Must be a US Citizen or a Naturalized US Citizen;
Must possess a high school diploma or have passed the High School Equivalency
Training Program (HiSET) which was formally known as the GED;
Must possess and demonstrate ethical behavior, integrity, and ability to accept
responsibility for completing assigned duties;
Must have excellent written and verbal communications skills;
Must be able to utilize sound judgment to make good decisions and engage in problem-solving;
Must possess analytical skills to interpret and apply laws, regulations, and policies to
factual situations;
Must be able to work in dangerous and stressful situations;
Valid CPR and First Aid certifications are preferred;
Must have no prior felony record;
Must possess a valid Massachusetts drivers license or be able to obtain a Massachusetts
drivers license prior to hire;
Must have successfully completed a Massachusetts State Police - Special State Police
Officer (SSPO) Academy, a state, local or municipal police academy or must otherwise
be eligible for appointment by the Colonel of the Massachusetts State Police as a Special
State Police Officer pursuant to M.G.L. Ch. 22C, Sec. 63.
4. Physical Activities/Work Environment
Must be able to sit and stand for extended periods of time; must be able to stoop, kneel,
crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, climb and descend stairs, balance, walk, and run as needed;
Must be able to access all facilities and areas of the campus on foot, to respond to
emergency or other calls for service, including the uppermost floors of a campus building
when elevators are unavailable;
Must be able to physically detain, lift, and push or pull a human being;
Must be physically able to operate and communicate using a variety of machines and
equipment including radios, telephones, batons, automobiles, office equipment, etc.
Must be able to utilize human senses of sight, sound, touch, taste, and smell.
The work environment includes exposure to unusual elements, such as severe weather or
temperatures and loud noises;
Must be able to work flexible hours including rotating shift assignments, nights,
weekends, and holidays.
Must be available for on-call assignments and overtime shifts as needed;
Work environment includes exposure to hazards and physical risks to personal safety;
Must be physically fit and able to defend community members and oneself from attack or
physical assault;
Must be able to walk for extended periods of time.
Must be able to wear the required uniform;
The use of tobacco products while on duty is prohibited.







PI149553090
Suffolk University is an Equal Opportunity Employer


----------

